# Legitimate Remote Positions?



## mray2011 (Dec 30, 2015)

I am a newly certfied CPC with experience and education, I am wondering what is the best way to go about finding out about LEGITIMATE remote coding positions? I work in a very small town with not a lot of oppurunity here and remote is looking like it is going to be my best option. I would appreciate ANY feedback, Thanks!


----------



## twizzle (Dec 30, 2015)

You do realize that the majority of remote positions require some coding experience, and most require at least 3 years.

Yes, there are some positions for those with apprentice status. You have only just become certified but you say you have experience so maybe you have enough to be able to work remotely.

I would check out reviews of companies that advertise remote positions. Some are good, some are not. There's nothing better than getting it straight from the horse's mouth. Check out some of the comments on this forum for starters.

Good luck


----------



## mray2011 (Dec 30, 2015)

I have been coding for 3 years, just became a CPC this month. Thanks for the advice


----------



## shandellw (Dec 30, 2015)

mray2011 said:


> I have been coding for 3 years, just became a CPC this month. Thanks for the advice




Congratulations on passing the CPC!

 I worked for Cigna-HealthSprings for a short-time remotely; however, I had to leave due to my husband's career. They offer amazing benefits and training, also the pay was great.  
I hope you find something soon.


Shandell


----------



## chelseasmith (Jan 4, 2016)

shandellw said:


> Congratulations on passing the CPC!
> 
> I worked for Cigna-HealthSprings for a short-time remotely; however, I had to leave due to my husband's career. They offer amazing benefits and training, also the pay was great.
> I hope you find something soon.
> ...





Shandell,

Do you have any connection to who may hire within Cigna-HealthSprings Company? an email maybe?

thanks!


----------



## mray2011 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks, will definitely submit my resume!


----------



## kivbar16 (Jan 4, 2016)

https://careers.unitedhealthgroup.com/

Honestly: great training, great pay, etc.  At least take a look.


----------



## mray2011 (Jan 5, 2016)

I definitely will, THANK YOU!


----------

